# Fading fast!



## Lottierachel

I've put a few pictures on before of how Tilly coat had changed, but the fading doesn't seem to be slowing down!

My dark chocolate puppy




Still dark at 9 months


But now, Tilly's changed colour!!



Especially when we're outside, she looks so light on her back, although her ears have always stayed really dark. When we got her, I hoped she would stay dark, but now I think her colouring is just beautiful.



Anyone else got a fading choccypoo? I know Jojo's fudge went a lot lighter. What about Nellie? Is she fading? I wonder how little phoebe with end up too we her little icing sugar paws!


----------



## Cat 53

Tilly looks glorious, I love her colouring. It's interesting to note the colour changes. Phoebes muzzle has gone quite red now. Max is getting quite a few white hairs along his back too. He rolled in something disgusting today, then it dried and he went all spikey! He has been showered! Big time.


----------



## Fiver

Milo has faded , he's gone from a red head to a blonde 

Val


----------



## dmgalley

She is beautiful and exactly like willow. The light body and dark ears. The fur even looks to be the same texture. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel

dmgalley said:


> She is beautiful and exactly like willow. The light body and dark ears. The fur even looks to be the same texture.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Thats what I thought when I saw your fading pics of Willow the other day. Just the same 

Does she have silky smooth ears? X


----------



## RuthMill

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## wellerfeller

Fiver said:


> Milo has faded , he's gone from a red head to a blonde
> 
> Val



Val can we have a picture? I remember meeting redhead Milo at Poo in the Peaks.


----------



## Marzi

Tilly looks like such a sweet girl. Have her white chin and chest disappeared too?
I like the faded look, like favourite jeans


----------



## Lindor

Wow! She's changed a lot. I love it.


----------



## Lottierachel

Marzi said:


> Tilly looks like such a sweet girl. Have her white chin and chest disappeared too?
> I like the faded look, like favourite jeans


Nope, still there! Although she did used to have one white tipped paw when we first got her and that's disappeared now. Plus her white beard is usually too dirty to notice


----------



## Mazzapoo

That's amazing! She's gorgeous either way but actually I kind of like this cappuccino thing she's got going on


----------



## dmgalley

Lottierachel said:


> Thats what I thought when I saw your fading pics of Willow the other day. Just the same
> 
> Does she have silky smooth ears? X


She does!Her tail is also still really red. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Wow her coat has changed she still looks gorgeous. Ive been wondering about Georges colour he's had quite a few white hairs coming through on his back since around Christmas time. Now he has had a trim he seems so much lighter, he and Tilly looked so much alike when we met at the walk in Derby last year? May be he will end up the same colour as her? xx


----------



## dio.ren

Tilly is beautiful even with the faded color! Funny how they are always changing


----------



## DB1

Shes lovely, I love her coat in the pic of her standing outside, almost has a choccy merle look to her coat!


----------



## Hfd

I have to say that she is beautiful!

Billy changes colour all the time - depends on if it's winter, summer, long hair, shorter cut, a couple of examples;

















































These are all in date order with the last one yesterday after his haircut! 
The only problem I have is when people ask what colour cockapoo I have lol


----------



## Marzi

Love the pictures of Billy, he is stunning.
I guess the answer to 'What colour is your cockapoo?' would be 'Variable'


----------



## Hfd

Marzi said:


> Love the pictures of Billy, he is stunning.
> 
> I guess the answer to 'What colour is your cockapoo?' would be 'Variable'




Thanks - nice of you to say that.

Good one! He is a bit of a rainbow dog lol


----------



## wilfiboy

Tilly looks delicious , I'm sure she'll carry on changing probably get a lovely golden hue when the summer eventually gets here.
Billy's brindle like JoJos Picnic xx


----------



## JoJo

Loving Tilly's fading, so very creamy in looks, café au lait  and Billy's coat has always caught my eye, lovely tones thought he was sable when his black ends were trimmed but just so lovely. I love variable and changing


----------



## lady amanda

Oh I wonder if this is what will happen with Cricket!


----------



## RuthMill

Billy's coat is really lovely!

Tilly and Lola used to have that lovely auburn hue similarity in their coats. Tilly has really lightened, she's lovely! Lola is much the same, gets a bit more auburn in summer and with length in her coat but after a groom straight back to chocolate. 

Nina on the other hand has a blonde top of head right now.


----------



## Fiver

Milo has lightened quite a bit ,still has red round his muzzle.


----------



## Tinman

Ruby has the blondest mop of curls on top of her head  pics to follow.....


----------



## erinafare

Boycie is also changing color. He is going lighter around the muzzle and white hairs around the eyes. There are also white hairs appearing in the rest of his coat. He was a very dark chocolate when small almost looking black unless in sunlight.


----------



## femmedufromage

My choccy boy has turned into a Cafe Au Lait. He will be 2 this September and only has chocolate ears now, the rest of him is cafe au lait. He mum was a Chocolate and caramel working cocker and his Dad was Apricot, I wonder if this has something to do with the colour change. He is lovely nonetheless.


----------



## Lottierachel

femmedufromage said:


> My choccy boy has turned into a Cafe Au Lait. He will be 2 this September and only has chocolate ears now, the rest of him is cafe au lait. He mum was a Chocolate and caramel working cocker and his Dad was Apricot, I wonder if this has something to do with the colour change. He is lovely nonetheless.


I'm fascinated by why it happens.

Tilly's mum was a black cocker and her dad a chocolate poodle, so I always assumed that because she's chocolate like her dad, she inherited a poodley fading gene. Maybe the apricot in monty is sending him lighter!

Do you have any pictures of him? I'm a newly converted cafe au lait fan, x


----------



## lola24

Some lovely fading poo's on here 

Now I have finally got around to uploading some recent photos, here is Lola with some very recent pics.

Baby Lola at 5 weeks:



Lola around a year old:



Lola a couple of weeks ago. She will be 3 in July:


----------



## Lottierachel

Wow! Lola looks beautiful! What a lovely wavy coat  

is it her head that's gone the lightest? Tilly's is mainly her back. Her face and feet have stayed pretty dark.

She's having a hair cut on Tuesday, so it will be interesting to see how light she looks when her fur is shorter x


----------



## RuthMill

Oh Lola's like cookies and cream! Gorgeous!


----------



## lola24

Yeah , she is lighter on her head but is quite light all over really now. Definitely lighter when cut shorter. She has dark hair around her eyes and her moustache/ beard is ginger. Her ears are dark too!


----------



## Lottierachel

That's just like Tilly! Ginger moustache, dark ears. 

Lovely fading choccies


----------



## mairi1

Lola looks fab 

Am I right thinking she's a yummy mummy to some gorgeous choccie pups?? 

I spotted her a mile off whilst doing my usual puppy browsing / dreaming!!! 

xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Wow love all the various colours and fades - they are all stunning


----------



## lola24

mairi1 said:


> Lola looks fab
> 
> Am I right thinking she's a yummy mummy to some gorgeous choccie pups??
> 
> I spotted her a mile off whilst doing my usual puppy browsing / dreaming!!!
> 
> xxx


Maybe 

Little choccie terrors!! Nothing like a pile of cockapoo's to cuddle!


----------



## mairi1

lola24 said:


> Maybe


:laugh::laugh::laugh: ... Thought so!!

Have you seen pics of the lovely Ted recently? I would never have recognised him... He too has faded and is quite the curly wurly!! Gorgeous as ever and I think charming all around him 

xxx


----------



## lola24

No! I will have to get onto Colin, it has been ages as i have been so busy with Isla and now Lola and her gang! He always was a charmer, that Ted!!


----------



## mairi1

Oh you must get an up to date photo of the stud himself...

That's Ted...not Colin!!!  

xxx


----------



## lola24

mairi1 said:


> oh you must get an up to date photo of the stud himself...
> 
> That's ted...not colin!!!
> 
> xxx


 he he he!!!


----------



## lady amanda

Wow! Has she ever faded. I love the name of cookies and cream for her colour! Really makes me wonder what cricket will look like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci

LOVE the faded colors!! Totally stunning!!


----------

